# An Injured pigeon and some history - HELP!!!



## Kabbu (Mar 8, 2007)

I found an injured pigeon around nine years ago. He was dazed and moving around in circles, looking at the sky constantly. He couldn't fly and couldn't eat or drink water. After a few weeks, he could walk and drink water but still couldn't eat. We had to hand feed him three times a day. (hand feeding involved parting his beak with one hand and dropping grain with the other)

Over a period two to three years, his condition improved and he seemed less dazed and less disoriented. But he still couldn't eat or fly. He stayed this way for nine (I know it sounds unbelievable) years. He passed away of old age on Dec 18, 2006....I had found him on the pavement sometime in 1998, when I was a little boy.

As is obvious, we developed quite a bond and he had developed quite a personality!! We took him everywhere - even on vacations (since he had to be handfed). We all loved him very much and although flightless, he lived a happy life.

Anyway, I'm sorry for such a long introduction. *NOW, two days ago*, I was walking down the street, and guess what; I find an injured pigeon - about to be eaten by two dogs. I got this one home and he appears to be around 2 - 3 months old. He is, as hard as it is to imagine, an exact replica of my Kabbu - he cannot eat or fly or drink water. He walks around in circles and its very disoriented.

I don't want to make the same mistakes twice. Can someone tell me if I can do something at this stage to cure his condition. Your response will be appreciated.

Regards,
Amit


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Admit,

Most people in the USA are asleep at this time of the morning. Someone should be along later this morning to help you with your situation. I am afraid that I have little experience with the rehab of sick or injured pigeons. Try to remain calm, make sure the bird is kept in a warm quiet spot.

In order to pass some time untill help arrives, review some of the other threads and posts on sick and injured pigeons. The real experts will be along shortly, and they will have a list of questions. The other threads, posts, will give you an idea of some of the questions you might get asked.

Keep checking back.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Amit,

It sounds as if the first one had Pigeon Paramyxovirus and that is most likely what is wrong with the second one. It is an infectious disease so keep him isolated from other birds.

This is a link to essential steps to take when you find an injured pigeon or dove: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Some pigeons make a full recovery from PMV, others don't. Some appear to recover and then have a relapse. At this stage it is difficult to tell. 

This is a link to my webpage on PMV, it describes symptoms and treatment:

http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/pmv.htm

Can you let us know where you are? Maybe there is someone that could adopt it after a period of isollation.

If you can get some calcium in a liquid form give him teo drops a day, initially for 5 days. We have found that reduces the nervous symptoms.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for sharing your story and for helping this needy pigeon 9 years ago. He sure did survive a long time, and I'm so sorry to hear he passed away. It is very hard to lose our precious birds.

You have already gotten the best information on PMV birds, from our resident expert on PMV birds. Please follow the guidelines on both links given and please update us on the birds progress.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome Amit,

It sounds like you did a wonderful job with your first rescue.  

Cynthia has provided the best information possible. 
I just wanted to say, "Welcome".

Please don't hesitate to post, any time, if you have more questions or concerns.

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Amit, and welcome to PT. That was a heart touching story about your
flightless pet and sounds as though you gave excellent care to your pet.
That was one, well-loved pigeon.  

Your in good hands w/your new rescue, thanks for saving the pij from the dogs.

fp


----------



## Kabbu (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your response. I just cannot believe I never discovered this website years ago. I will follow all the precautions and medical care related to PMV. This forum has so many experts who know how to care for injured pigeons. 

Bau (his name now!) is doing good today. He started drinking water today on his own!! And was walking around the living room when no one was around, scratching himself. 

One more thing, could it be possible that Bau doesn't have PMV? I mean, he doesn't have one classic symptom which Kabbu had - the 180 degrees head turn. I'd like to believe that he just got head trauma and will heal soon. 

Right now, I have applied an antiseptic cream to his head gash to make sure it doesn't get infected.

Thanks once again guys. I'll keep you posted. Greetings from Bombay, India. 

Regards,
Amit

PS: A vid I made of Kabbu from some webcam footage from 2004 - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gutSnrnC4yM


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear the youngster is feeling better. Maybe it is just head trauma.

Time will tell if it is or not, either way you will already have all the info you need on PMV, and you might as well give all the supportive products available anyway, it will do him good.


Thank you for the update and please do post again.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I fogot to say this before, but thank you for being there for Bau and for sharing the story of your original rescue with us.

The 180 degree head turn is referred to as "stargazing" and is a classic symptom of PMV. It's absence doesn't mean that it isn't PMV but you are right, if there is a head injury he could just be suffering from head trauma. There are also other conditions with similar symptoms. 

I am glad that he is able to drink on his own, if he can do that he should also be able to feed himself.

Cynthia


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Everyone--question. What about oral antibiotics for the head gash which I'm assuming was inflicted by the dogs? I'm pretty sure in India you can buy antibiotics over the counter, so they should be accessible. Amoxicillin-clavulanic acid is what I'd give to a person with a dog bite, don't know if different for a pigeon, so...?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sabina said:


> Everyone--question. What about oral antibiotics for the head gash which I'm assuming was inflicted by the dogs? I'm pretty sure in India you can buy antibiotics over the counter, so they should be accessible. Amoxicillin-clavulanic acid is what I'd give to a person with a dog bite, don't know if different for a pigeon, so...?


Hi sabina.

If the gash ontop of the head WAS caused by a cat, the Augmentin/Clavamox would be an absolute must, not sure about the dog bite though.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is the same for pigeons. I give 12.5 mg twice a day. And yes, it is a wise precaution for dog and cat bites.

Cynthia


----------



## Kabbu (Mar 8, 2007)

Guys, I need help again. It's very serious. Bau has a deep wound inside his mouth in which grain gets stuck. I cannot possibly feed him grain as a lot of it gets stuck in places which can turn septic if constantly poked. He winces in pain and I cant take it. I'm worried. Please let me know if there is any liquid substitute I can use as food. 

One thing I can think of is sugar water. Is it safe to feed a pigeon only sugar water under these circumstances?? Is there any nutrient substitute I can get which can be mixed in water and fed to him and can this be done for several days in a row?? Please let me know. I'm having sleepless nights.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, yes, you could build a tube-feeding apparatus and even make your own formula out of grinding grains. Check out this thread and look at the links for the equipment and techniques to see what you find in your area to give it the old college try:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16235

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you describe this wound in more detail, by the way? Just tell how big, shape, how you think it got there, where it is exactly using measurements, whether there's any yellow, cheesy looking stuff and so on.

Pidgey


----------



## Kabbu (Mar 8, 2007)

The tongue has turned dark. Near the throat, there is a white cheesy wound in which grain gets stuck. I can send a picture later if you want. But not right now, he's sleeping now.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Do you have any all-night pharmacies there where you can get Metronidazole? That is a medication that I believe is "over-the-counter" there in India for people. Around here, it often goes by the name "Flagyl" and is usually for flagellating protozoal infections. See if you can call a place like that up and ask them about it. We had a recent member there in India who had to find some and found it pretty easily at a pharmacy.

Pidgey


----------



## Kabbu (Mar 8, 2007)

The way you say "all night" has me worried. :S Is it that bad that I have to do it right now? 

I'll definitely get the medication. How do I administer the medicine?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, we need to see what form you get it in and then we'll post an amount. Usually, you'll get it in a 250 or a 500 milligram tablet. We'll need to chop that up or smash it and dissolve it in water (which it doesn't do worth a flip) and administer it that way... it just depends. Let's see if you can find it. The reason I said "all night" is because we've got them here although that drug is a prescription only. But, in some cases, it's better to get started quickly, if possible. We can't be sure that this is going to be a problem but if it is, it's not one you want to get too behind on.

Pidgey


----------



## Kabbu (Mar 8, 2007)

Pidgey, I cant thank you enough for your advice. I got him the Metronidazole tablets and took the liberty of mixing 150 mg in his food.

I've also started feeding him using a 5 mm syringe (without the needle of course!). The formula is some wheat flour, water and 150 mg of Metronidazole. Is there anything else I could add to the formula?

Also, Bau's got some fleas. Is there any medicine for that? 

Thanks to your advise and Cynthia's video, Bau had his first full meal in two days!!


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Kabbu, Pidgey is not on right now, but that is too high a dose of the Metronidazole. You want to to give 1/4 tablet total a day (62.5mg) for 3-6 days, depending on how severely your bird is infected. Right now, if I read you post right, between the food and what you are dosing with a syringe, you are at 300mg.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Kabbu (Mar 8, 2007)

jzaroo, thanks for posting. so, correct me if I'm wrong...it should be 62.5 mg once a day; right?


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes Kabbu, now you have it right, you are going to give your bird 1/4 (62.5mg) of the 250mg Metronidazole pills you have ONCE a day. If you have dosed him the 150mg with the syringe, please change his food with the Metronidazole in it, to food without any Metronidazole in it.

Ron


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> you are going to give your bird 1/4 (62.5mg) of the 250mg Metronidazole pills you have ONCE a day.


Now I am confused, I always use Nooti's drug chart to calculate dosages and that gives the once daily dose as 40 - 100 mg *per kilo*.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And I've always used the old formulary info that's 10-30mg/kg, PO, BID (10 to 30 milligrams per kilogram of bird, orally, twice daily) but I see that in the newest formulary there is an entry for pigeons at 200-250mg/kg, PO, QD (200 to 250 milligrams per kilogram of bird, orally, every day although the "every day" generally implies a limit like when the disease is going away) although the other avian dosages are in line with the first listed (10-30). I don't remember where but I've seen the 20-50 mg/kg, PO, SID (20 to 50 milligrams per kilogram of bird, orally, once daily) before somewhere. Metronidazole has a fairly high safety factor but I've never had it fail to clear the disease state of Trichomoniasis at that much lower dose.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Cynthia,

I took the dosing from the Pigeoncote:

http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/formulary/formulary.html#medications

And confirmed this from Vitaking products:

http://www.vitakingproducts.com/canker.htm

Also, in Avian Medicine (2000) they call for once a day dosing and if I figured if others felt disagreement with this dosage they would jump in as well. My main concern was the dose being given was high. Cynthia, I don't know if the higher current dosing rates are to make sure all the trichomonads are eradicated so that there is a reduced chance of resistance occurring, or because there are resistant organisms and the higher rates take this into consideration.

Ron


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Usually, resistant strains are created where a medication is used in excess (like is possible in a homing loft where they get regularly medicated and especially in a place like Belgium where it's just about the national sport) although there's no reason why they can't already predominate an area to begin with.

My tendency to go with the lesser dose is because of Metronidazole's tendency towards immunosuppression of the GI mucosa (you can read about that in the Merck), giving the possible rise of a different kind of infection than the Met itself is capable of handling. I have microscopically seen the rise of Coccidial oocysts in fecals after an antibiotic course. It doesn't always happen so I can't conclude anything definite from it but I guess that's the biggest reason that I like giving Met in conjunction with Baytril and am pretty careful when it comes time to wean them off. That's one of those times when the use of probiotics can really come into its own.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the clarification Ron and Pidgie.

Cynthia


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Pidgey, please feel fee to make any corrections to the dosage I instructed Kabbu to give his bird, the references I had were older in line with your more conservative dose rates, then I went to the web, as I do sometimes, to confirm these and the rates I found where higher and I went with these for now, knowing you would be on at some point to make your views known.

Ron


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ron, all, here's another @ 60mg's per kg:

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/201400.htm

And if you go to the link that Terry posted and join the International Veterinary
Information Service, one of the first links that I noticed was from Karl Marx
and is a listing entitled "Therapeutic Agents" which appears in Clinical Avian Medicine. Just scroll down to the Ithaca, New York, March 11,2007 entry of the main home page once you are registered and click on Therapeutic Agents.

Here's the link once again to Terry Whatley's post that enables one to sign
up for free and utilize the information linked up at the IVIS site:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=19595

Only takes a minute and is well worth it.

Here are a couple of the pigeon specific entries from the Therapeutic Agents
document:

Metronidazole: Pigeon 200 PO QD E [704]

Metronidazole: Pigeon 200 - 250 PO QD G [260]


fp


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks fp, yes, I signed up and it does show 200-250mg once a day dosing. This certainly does leave a broad range of dosing options/opinions.

Ron


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Tough to know, ain't it? Metronidazole is used for several things. Ever notice how formularies rarely give information or guidelines about which dosages might go with different infections and presentations? Almost never. It'd sure be nice if there was a more complete deal like that but since there's not, it's more-often-than-not a take-your-best-shot guess out there, based on what you've personally seen. Goodness knows it's fun trying to figure out what the most likely things you're facing in India, though, if you're on this side of the world.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

But, I think we've got the Met covered in this deal--I'm certainly comfortable with any of the amounts under the circumstances. What wasn't actually spelled out for sure was what size that actual tablets are that Kabbu got. 150 milligrams doesn't sound like half of a 250 milligram tablet nor some easy fraction of a 500 milligram tablet so I don't know what the amount is in reality.

Another thing we ought to consider is about this food deal. We need to get a recipe up for the things that Kabbu has or can get to make a decent formula. Or, for that matter, if Kabbu can get puppy chow or something like that. I'd still also like to get a better idea about this wound in the mouth or throat, too.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I read an article that the dose rate for Ronidazole has received a couple of 
recommended increases over the years, so I don't know that the dose rates
are static in the world of medicine as new findings come in.

It does appear that in Agnes Rupley's Manual of Avian Practice, her dose rate
when using Metronidazole as an antibiotic or as an antiprotozoal is the same.
What does seem apparent is that the lower dose rate is given twice a day for
a longer period of time ie., 10 days. I think the higher dose rate given once a day is generally a 3-5 day period. And yes, there appears to be some
flex built in to these dose rates.

When I do a single daily dose, I find it's easier.....mo-betta--to give at night so that during the day they can chow down without nausea. If they aren't eating their normal quantities due to the effects of the illness, I don't want to compound it because of a side effect to the med. Of course, there's always
hand feeding small quantities a couple of times a day to augment their nutritional/protein intake which sometimes is necessary.

Perhaps Kabbu might have access to either cat or dog kibble, baby bird formula, or even human baby formula, though I don't know, Kabbu if you
are comfortable w/syringing.

fp


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

> What wasn't actually spelled out for sure was what size that actual tablets are that Kabbu got. 150 milligrams doesn't sound like half of a 250 milligram tablet nor some easy fraction of a 500 milligram tablet so I don't know what the amount is in reality.


Good observation Pidgey, Kabbu when you get a chance, could you please let us know the total milligram amount of the Metronidazole pills that you picked up are.



> It'd sure be nice if there was a more complete deal like that but since there's not, it's more-often-than-not a take-your-best-shot guess out there, based on what you've personally seen.


Pidgey, I agree, this would be nice.



> I read an article that the dose rate for Ronidazole has received a couple of recommended increases over the years, so I don't know that the dose rates are static in the world of medicine as new findings come in.


Yes fp, these where my thoughts on the Metronidazole as well.


Ron


----------



## Kabbu (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Guys,

The tablets are 300 mg each. Bau is getting weaker by the day. I really think I need to figure a way to put more nutrients into his food.

Amit


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What are all the symptoms?

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Kabbu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The tablets are 300 mg each. Bau is getting weaker by the day. I really think I need to figure a way to put more nutrients into his food.
> 
> Amit


Kabu, how many days at the 150 mg's dose level was your bird medicated
for. Was the bird eating well before being dosed at 150mg's?

Have you access to a powdered baby bird formula and can you crop feed?

Can you purchase cat or puppy chow in your neck of the woods?

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Fairly often, they get weaker due to a bacterial infection causing a buildup of toxins in the blood. The key is often to stop or kill the bacteria. See if you can get your hands on some Ciprofloxacin. It's a Fluoroquinolone class of antibiotic. If you can get some (and you won't need much--one or two capsules or caplets will probably get you through this if it's going to help) then that might help a lot in conjunction with the Metronidazole.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Kabbu,

I re-read the thread and you seem to indicate yesterday that you feed Bau some wheat flour and water and that was his first real meal in sometime. So you are correct, you will need to get some more nourishment into him. The problem is we are not really familiar with just what may be available in your country to suggest. Do you have baby food in jars or baby cereal (both for humans) in boxes available. You could also cook down some yellow split peas until they are extremely soft, very very mushy then mash it up, and syringe feed him this in the meantime (add water and the honey mentioned below until it will flow well through the syringe). 

You said you have a 5cc syringe, each meal should be about 3 times this amount (total 15cc) two times a day to start then move to three times a day in a few days, if he is doing well accepting the food. If you find 15cc is too much, try 10cc and feed 3 times a day. You may want to see if you can get a larger syringe for the feeding, this will be a good start until we can get an exact size and weight on him, as the feeding amounts may need to be adjusted.

Also, you may add some honey to what you are now feeding him, say 1:1 with the water you are using to mix it up, this will increase the calories and give him an energy boost, plus add nutritional value.

Hope this helps a little,

Ron


----------



## Kabbu (Mar 8, 2007)

That's a nice formula. I was thinking of mushing up some museili or some oatmeal with honey. I'll make some formula today when I get home from work. And hey, I live in Bombay, one of the biggest cities in the world...so pretty much everything is available here!


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Good, then pick up some rice or oatmeal Pablum and mix this with the honey/water (warm up the water and honey) and feed him this as instructed (of course if you can get the baby bird hand feeding formula, such as Kaytee Exact use this instead). After you have mixed it let it sit for 5 minutes covered, then make a final adjustment with the fluids, as it will most likely thicken during this sitting period. You want to end up with a consistency kind of like pancake batter, not too thick, or too thin for that matter, but something that will flow nicely through the syringe. A good test is if you put some on a table top from the syringe, will it flow into a little puddle (good) or just sit there in a lump (bad). Also, the mixture should be slightly warm to the touch, almost like you would a human baby, do not use a microwave at all in this process. I sit the smaller food bowel into a larger bowel of hot water at this point and stir with my finger until it is a nice warm temperature to feed.

Kabbu, please make an effort today to get the Ciprofloxacin that Pidgey mentioned.

fp, it seemed to me, re-reading the thread, that Bau may have received two dosings of the Metronidazole at 150mg (once in the food and once in the water, but if Kabbu can confirm this, it would be good). Kabbu, could you clarify this, did you put 150mg into the food, the wheat flour and water mixture you said you feed him, and then also dosed him with it mixed in the water alone, for a total of 300mg?


Ron


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Food may get it and it may not. I know for a certainty that the medication (Ciprofloxacin) is available there. What I don't know is how readily you can get your hands on it (it's a prescription drug here). If you can get it, you'll need to post the information about it BEFORE you give the bird any. This is a drug that you can overdose fairly easily. Jaz will probably give you information about how to cut one or some of the more standard sizes. You might want to get some 1 milliliter syringes (you don't need needles) when you get the medication to help administer it.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sorry to ask this but do we know for a fact that Baytril isn't available in Bombay? 

And that any bacterial infection isn't pasteurella (in which case amoxycillin + clavulanic acid would be the preferred drug.)?

Kabbu, another good food for hand feeding is Hagens Tropicana. Egg food has also been used successfully.

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Sorry to ask this but do we know for a fact that Baytril isn't available in Bombay?
> 
> And that any bacterial infection isn't pasteurella (in which case amoxycillin + clavulanic acid would be the preferred drug.)?
> 
> ...


A local vet prescribed amozycillin and Metronidazole for a cat bite for
a friend of mine (retired doctor) which I thought interesting. 

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm sure that Enrofloxacin is available in Bombay, but more than likely through a vet. Given the grief we had with Kajupakhi trying to get stuff through vets, I kinda' gave up on that one from the start. In a lot of asian countries, most human-use antibiotics are available without a prescription. I'm not certain of how it is in India, Kabbu will have to answer that. However, I figured that Cipro would be the easiest to get and since it also gets Pasteurella besides so much more, I suggested it out of expediency seeing as how the report is that the bird is going downhill. 

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

From this site which is a reputable source: 

http://www.worldwidewounds.com/2003/november/Cousquer/Avian-Wound-Management-Part-2.html#

_Penicillins have been cited as the antibiotic of choice due to their efficacy against Pasteurella multocida and their broad spectrum of action. 

Fluoroquinolones, such as the much-favoured enrofloxacin (Baytril) should not be used on their own as they lack action against anaerobes and provide incomplete coverage against Streptococci spp.

For infected bites clavulanate-amoxycillin or combination therapy with penicillin, or clindamycin, and a fluoroquinolone is recommended. Ideally culture and sensitivity testing should be performed, but this will often be impossible for time and cost reasons._

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, I know. The bird's already on the Metronidazole which also enhances the spectrum that way (anaerobes).

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's beginning to get a little confusing. Originally (8th), this bird was found in the vicinity of dogs four days ago at this point. We don't really know for sure how it got hurt but the symptoms were described as PMV-like (certainly neuro) with no mention of a wound on the inside of the mouth or throat, only the mention of a "head gash". At that time, Clavamox was suggested but we never heard any feedback that it was acquired or administered.

Two days later (10th), we got informed about the problem in the mouth but no detailed description or picture. Was it another part of the same wound? Don't know, but Metronidazole was started in a fairly high dose based on the possibility that it's canker (by the description of a cheesy stuff). We don't know how often or how much that has continued. And, at that time, feeding was discussed although we still don't know how much or how often. About all we know was that it was a whole wheat flour base. We also don't know whether it was tubed in or what.

So, now it's the wee hours of the night and we don't know when we'll hear from Kabbu again.

Pidgey


----------



## Kabbu (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello all,

Bau passed away a few minutes ago. He was very weak for the last two days. I assume he died because of internal trauma. While feeding him today, I realized that half his tonge wasnt there. And that was the cause of the wound. I just hope that we made his life comfortable in the last few days.

Amit

PS: Thanks all for all your advise and help over the last few days.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am very sorry Bau didn't make it.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry. Pigeons can be so fragile. At least he was in a safe, peaceful place. 


Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear Bau didn't make it, thank you for trying to help him and giving him warmth, food and love his last days.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Amit, thanks for trying for Bau, I am sorry this did not have a better outcome.

Ron


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Amit, I'm sorry to hear the news that Bau didn't pull through. Many times we
find that a bird who has an accident is already in a compromised state of health
when the accident/incident of prey occurs. Thank you for being there for 
Bau in all the ways that you were, right up to his final moments.

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am sorry to hear Bau has passed away Amit.
Many thanks for providing a safe & loving environmen, & caring for him as you did.  

Cindy


----------



## Kabbu (Mar 8, 2007)

Bau was going through a lot of suffering which he faced bravely. He passed, but decided to keep his spunk till the very last moments. He was buried under an Indian Plumeria tree. Thank you all for your wishes. I can only hope that he felt safe when he died.


----------

